# Family worship and Psalmnody



## Reformedfellow (Mar 29, 2013)

For my EP brethren. 
I'm leaning this way, (thats is, towards an EP position concerning public worship) but not quite there yet. Still studying, and thinking through many things concerning the regulative principle and so on. 
Anyway, I was wondering-as we sat down to do our daily family worship this evening- do you only sing the Psalms in your family worship as well? 
I understand many of the convictions and applications towards the command to gather on the Sabbath for the public worship of God. But do the same principles apply to family worship as well? 

Thanks for helping me to understand the RP, EP, and the applications a little better. 
Bless you guys. You are a huge help always.


----------



## JML (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes. We sing from the psalter during family worship.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 29, 2013)

The EP position is that the element is "singing of psalms" and as it is one of those parts of worship that are done in private and family devotions it stands to reason it remains "singing of psalms". Otherwise it introduces another if not element, a "something else." Possibly as instruction but I'm not sure a solid case could be made on that score; but regardless, it makes sense to spend the limited time you have reinforcing and learning what you do in public worship, so even if unclear in theory, in practice it makes sense to focus on psalms. This is not the EP forum, so if the thread gets too much into the argument pro and contra EP, a moderator will move it to that forum.


----------



## kodos (Mar 29, 2013)

We only sing the Psalms in family worship. These days with things like the Psalter apps out there (the RPCNA has an app for the Book of Psalms for Worship) it is very easy, and the kids very much enjoy it as well.


----------



## Reformedfellow (Mar 29, 2013)

Psalter apps? Like for an iPhone or iPad? Got a link? 
This evening my wife and I were talking about starting to sing the Psalms in our family worship, but one concern is how and to what tunes. We attend a PCA affiliated church here in the Tokyo area, but it is not EP. We have never sung any psalms in worship. It's always from the Japanese language Hymnal. Once a month we attend an English speaking congregation that is PCA and they sing mainly modern and nauseating praise choruses. The Pastor, an American, when I asked him about the RP abd Psalm singing he told me flat out "I think our Covenater brethren were wrong". 
So we really are on our own out here. Help! We want to sing the Psalms at home but we don't know how.


----------



## kodos (Mar 29, 2013)

Here is the book of Psalms for Worship (iOS): https://itunes.apple.com/app/book-of-psalms-for-worship/id391214234?ign-mpt=uo=5
Here is the book of Psalms for Worship (Android): https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ActFiveSoftware.android.PsalmsForWorship&hl=en

I have never used the Android app, but we use the iOS app daily. In addition, for physical Psalters check Crown and Covenant (Psalters) which is run by the RPCNA. The RPCNA Psalter (Book of Psalms for Worship) has the tunes in the Psalter like a Hymnal so it is easy to follow along.

The kids have the little mini-Psalters which are very cute and they love to carry around.

Here's a site that has the psalms sung (from a variety of psalters). You can for instance get the 1650 Scottish psalter for free online, and you could sing along to the tunes with the saints in the recordings: The Psalms of David – Sung a cappella

In addition, while you may never convince your pastor of EP - convince him that we should be singing the Psalms in Worship. Our PCA church always had 1 or 2 Psalm selections out of the Trinity Psalter each Lord's Day. Have him check out the PCA Position Paper on Psalmody (1993) to see the value of singing Psalms: PCA Position Papers - 1993 Report of the "Psalm Singing" Subcommittee

Regardless of whether or not EP is the correct position, we all should acknowledge that we need to be singing psalms in public worship - it is commanded by God. The PCA position paper above might be helpful to your pastor. Just be gracious with him and show the positives of singing psalms, rather than beat up on hymns


----------



## Reformedfellow (Mar 29, 2013)

Thankyou Rom, for those valuable links. 
I'm curious to hear from more EP folk, if they sing ONLY psalms in family worship as well. 
If this is the case that most do, then may I add a second question; When and in what venue do you enjoy listening to or singing hymns? 
Though I do want to introduce my family to Psalm singing, we all still benefit from our selection of regular hymns we sing during our family worship. 
For example, when we got to the catechism questions on the trinity, one of the songs we chose to sing was "Come thou almighty King",.. I'm sure you see what I'm getting at here..


----------



## Tim (Mar 29, 2013)

Colin,

First, here is an excerpt from the Westminster Directory for Publick Worship of God:



> Of Singing of Psalms.
> 
> It is the duty of Christians to praise God publickly, by singing of psalms together in the congregation, and also privately in the family.



Second, you might be alone in Tokyo, but perhaps someday you can take the train to Kobe for some fellowship with Psalm-singing brethren in the RP Japan Presbytery:

RPCNA Japan Presbytery Homepage


----------



## Reformedfellow (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Tim,
Yes I know well about the Japan presbytery of the Reformed Presbyterian Church. 
Kobe is quite a long distance from Tokyo. The distance and the costs of going there are just not something we can do. 
Our prayer is that I will one day be able to attend Seminary at the Kobe Reformed Theological Seminary. If that happens, then it will be our joy to attend one of their fine Churches regularly. 
Won't you pray about this for us brother?


----------



## Tim (Mar 29, 2013)

Reformedfellow said:


> Hi Tim,
> Yes I know well about the Japan presbytery of the Reformed Presbyterian Church.
> Kobe is quite a long distance from Tokyo. The distance and the costs of going there are just not something we can do.
> Our prayer is that I will one day be able to attend Seminary at the Kobe Reformed Theological Seminary. If that happens, then it will be our joy to attend one of their fine Churches regularly.
> Won't you pray about this for us brother?



This is a fine desire indeed. Will pray.


----------



## Boosterseat_91 (Mar 29, 2013)

I asked a very similar question to Pastor Todd Ruddell in the RPCGA (my denomination) since he had talked about the differences in private and corporate worship in one of his sermons. All the same elements besides the Sacraments (Scripture reading, Psalm singing, teaching, etc.) should be done but they can take on slightly difference expressions. We cannot make up our own ordinances even for private or family worship, though it may become more emotional (ie raising of hands, laughing, leaping, etc) which is fine as long as it remains orderly (children should not be dancing around in "joy", etc.). Public worship "requires a greater order for the sake of propriety and regulation, and the lack of individuality" as he said.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Cymro (Mar 29, 2013)

If the uninspired poetry of men is not suitable in public worship, then
it is not suitable in family worship. God has instituted the means,matter
and manner of our approach to His holy Being, and neither geography,
numbers or domestic preference alters worship. An act of worship is the same
for God is the same, whether on the Lord' day or at the family altar.
To sing His praise with His own infallible Word is a joy in church or at home.
When in the Isle of Lewis and visiting homes one is asked to take the family worship,
which always has two singings, one English psalm and the other in Gaelic.
The Rev Richard Baxter could walk through his village in the evening and hear the sound of psalms
ascending from each household as they held their family worship. And what better way of instructing
children and letting the Word of God dwell in them richly. Jonathan Edwards wrote ,that the more
psalms we sing the nearer we draw to heaven.
There are a host of Psalm discs available for purchase, and even on computer one can download. 
Let us before His presence come
with praise and thankful voice;
Let us sing psalms to Him with grace,
and make a joyful noise.
So friend let your abode be filled with the songs of Zion, and God will command a blessing there.


----------



## Reformedfellow (Mar 29, 2013)

Thankyou dearest brother Jeff. 
Words of wisdom that were received most graciously and gratefully. 

(I did enjoy your little uninspired poem though. Kind of ironic)


----------



## kodos (Mar 29, 2013)

I believe that he was quoting Psalm 95...


----------



## Reformedfellow (Mar 29, 2013)

I didn't recognize the arrangement. Please excuse me.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Mar 29, 2013)

We are EP in Corporate worship and Exclusive Canonical Songs in family worship (we mainly sing the Psalms but occasionally sing other passages of Scripture ... NEVER uninspired Hymns of men though). We read God's Word, Sing God's Word, and Pray prayers that are saturated with God's Word. Family worship may be similar to Corporate worship but the two are distinct/different.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 29, 2013)

We are EP at home during family worship. Our evening service is EP, while our morning service is 2/3 psalms with accompaniment.


----------



## Reformedfellow (Mar 29, 2013)

Boosterseat_91 said:


> I asked a very similar question to Pastor Todd Ruddell in the RPCGA (my denomination) since he had talked about the differences in private and corporate worship in one of his sermons. All the same elements besides the Sacraments (Scripture reading, Psalm singing, teaching, etc.) should be done but they can take on slightly difference expressions. We cannot make up our own ordinances even for private or family worship, though it may become more emotional (ie raising of hands, laughing, leaping, etc) which is fine as long as it remains orderly (children should not be dancing around in "joy", etc.). Public worship "requires a greater order for the sake of propriety and regulation, and the lack of individuality" as he said.
> 
> I hope this helps!



It does help Leah, thank-you. 
It does however bring up another question aside from OP which was specifically concerned about family worship. 
What about a venue like a University chapel service, which is sometimes required every day. Uninspired (sometimes downright goofy IMOP) songs are sung, instruments played, etc. I don't really consider these services as "worship services" per se (however the name of The Lord is addressed and called upon in many of these songs). 
Though I am now pretty much given up to my growing convictions towards EP in public worship, I still very much benefit greatly in the singing of hymns with friends and family in private settings, and have always considered and treated these University chapel services as such an occasion. 
Anyone have thoughts on this?


----------

